# Englander 25 PDV E2 followed by E1



## cbs510 (Dec 8, 2015)

About four weeks ago had a lot of smoke coming out of our stove. We started taking it apart to figure out what the problem was. There was a lot of creosote build up in the bottom auger. We ordered new auger, got them aligned started up E2 followed by E1. We noticed one motor wasn't running, so ordered a new one. Replaced that still getting same codes. The blower seems to be running. Not sure how to check the vacuum switch. This stove was in our house when we bought it, so we are still learning. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Dec 8, 2015)

E2 is a failure to start error, and E1 is a vacuum loss error.
With a vacuum loss the upper auger will not deliver any fuel, that results in a failure to start. 
The most probable causes are:

faulty door seals
a broken or disconnected vacuum hose
a bad vacuum switch
The hopper lid is not latched (not all stoves were equipped with a hopper lid switch)
Check you door seals on all sides by closing the door on a dollar bill. If there is little resistance to removing the bill with the door latched, the seals need replacement.


----------



## cbs510 (Dec 8, 2015)

Harvey Schneider said:


> E2 is a failure to start error, and E1 is a vacuum loss error.
> With a vacuum loss the upper auger will not deliver any fuel, that results in a failure to start.
> The most probable causes are:
> 
> ...



I will do the dollar bill thing tonight when I get home. We had replaced the vacuum hose already, had ordered that along with the auger.


----------



## Cedarjunki (Dec 8, 2015)

Harvey Schneider said:


> E2 is a failure to start error, and E1 is a vacuum loss error.
> With a vacuum loss the upper auger will not deliver any fuel, that results in a failure to start.
> The most probable causes are:
> 
> ...



I have to add to this list. In my case it would be in the number 1 spot.

Clean the entire stove and piping as well as make sure the vacuum ports are not clogged... if the creosote was so bad that the auger was replaced  then i would assume something is plugged.


----------



## sweets (Dec 23, 2015)

I got e2 several times at start up , air switch good but bypass , now running mints , i think it needs a brain like me...


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Dec 23, 2015)

sweets said:


> I got e2 several times at start up , air switch good but bypass , now running mints , i think it needs a brain like me...


That probably means that you have an air leak into the firebox. Check door seals with a dollar bill. There should be some drag when you try to pull the bill from under the door seal. Check all four sides.
It could also be that the bearings on the blower motor are sticky and the blower doesn't turn at speed until it warms up.
Or it could be a blockage of the exhaust vent.

*Do not continue to run the stove with a safety feature disabled.*


----------



## sweets (Dec 23, 2015)

Harvey Schneider said:


> That probably means that you have an air leak into the firebox. Check door seals with a dollar bill. There should be some drag when you try to pull the bill from under the door seal. Check all four sides.
> It could also be that the bearings on the blower motor are sticky and the blower doesn't turn at speed until it warms up.
> Or it could be a blockage of the exhaust vent.
> 
> *Do not continue to run the stove with a safety feature disabled.*


When i power the stove up , its lazy ,u gotta keep hitting the on off switch after the code keeps setting , that why i think its circut board , but i cant do dollar bill test cause the glass is way smaller than the door , stove a year old , changed motor for the hell of it , no change ,
Its like the circut board isnt supplying enough power to start up and burn rite , possible???


----------



## sweets (Dec 23, 2015)

I gotta a rope kit and side clean out gasket coming from company , like i said door gaskets fine , it has adjustable 
Buckles to tighten door


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Dec 23, 2015)

sweets said:


> I gotta a rope kit and side clean out gasket coming from company , like i said door gaskets fine , it has adjustable
> Buckles to tighten door


The dollar bill test is for the door's gaskets. It shouldn't have anything to do with the size of the glass area. 
Lazy flame is an indication that there isn't enough air moving through the firepot. Again an indication of a leak or a plugged vent. That is what the vac sensor was trying to tell you (E2).


----------



## sweets (Dec 23, 2015)

Harvey Schneider said:


> The dollar bill test is for the door's gaskets. It shouldn't have anything to do with the size of the glass area.
> Lazy flame is an indication that there isn't enough air moving through the firepot. Again an indication of a leak or a plugged vent. That is what the vac sensor was trying to tell you (E2).


Sensor fine , my stove u cant pull it out
Must be control board


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Dec 23, 2015)

sweets said:


> Sensor fine , my stove u cant pull it out
> Must be control board


The control board would be the last guess on my list.
A post on another Thread by AlternativeHeat started me thinking. You said that you had a lot of smoke coming out of the stove. Was that coming into the house or out of the exhaust vent? 
That begs the question; Do you have an outside air source set up for combustion air? Your stove requires outside air. Without it, low air pressure in the house can cause the problems you are seeing.


----------



## sweets (Dec 23, 2015)

Harvey Schneider said:


> The control board would be the last guess on my list.
> A post on another Thread by AlternativeHeat started me thinking. You said that you had a lot of smoke coming out of the stove. Was that coming into the house or out of the exhaust vent?
> That begs the question; Do you have an outside air source set up for combustion air? Your stove requires outside air. Without it, low air pressure in the house can cause the problems you are seeing.


No smoke


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Dec 23, 2015)

sweets said:


> No smoke


Sorry, that was the OP. That's what happens when you hijack a thread.


----------



## sweets (Dec 23, 2015)

Hahahahahahahahaha,ill let you know 
What i find out , you're only in the next town over..


----------



## sweets (Dec 29, 2015)

sweets said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha,ill let you know
> What i find out , you're only in the next town over..


 It was the control board ,I did some research and tested it with a multi meter not getting enough juice to the motor from the circuitboard thanks for your input


----------

